# Baby Rhino lost in a fire



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys hope you are all well and good here is my new painting


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I was doing fine until I saw this. Now I am worried about the baby rhino.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

just said:


> I was doing fine until I saw this. Now I am worried about the baby rhino.


Me too!! :surprise:


----------



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

I hope he finds his family to, thanks for cheacking it out guys


----------

